# Probleme mit XP und Gforce



## Bluebird (8. Januar 2002)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Geforce 2 Pro und Windows XP....
bei nem bekannten von mir stürzt der Rechner damit immer ab....

Problembeschreibung: http://www.ice-bird.net/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=75

edit: verschiebts bitte ins Windows Forum wenn Ihr meint....


----------



## Bluebird (10. Januar 2002)

danke für die vielen Antworten


----------

